# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Hellenic Carrier [Tokyo Maru, Cielo Trailer]

## Espresso Venezia

Το Σιέλο Τρέηλερ (για όσο ακόμα θα ονομάζεται έτσι τουλάχιστον), της HSW, σε σημερινή φωτογραφία στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

CIELO TREILER.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και το νέο όνομα αυτού *HELLENIC CARRIER*.

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.asp?a_id=191

Παρακαλούνται οι κύριοι moderators όπως προβούν στις ...αναγκαίες αλλαγές στον τίτλο του θέματος.  :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

οκ σε ευχαριστούμε   :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα και επίσημα με το νέο όνομα!

----------


## manolis m.

Edw mia phwto apo Iapwnia...

1190125220_1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία η φωτο, μόνο που όπως φαίνεται είναι του Tomakomai Maru, νυν Hellenic Trader.

----------


## manolis m.

Se euxarsitw file Ellinis gia tin diorthwsi!

----------


## gioannis13

Και απο χτες βραδυ , σβηστο στο λιμανι της Κορινθου και μονο με βατσιμανιδες...... :Sad: .......!!!

----------


## gioannis13

Περιεμενει μαζι με το Καπεταν Αλεξξανδρος για διελευση απο Κορινθιακο για Σαρωνικο.

----------


## Trakman

Σήμερα περνώντας το Ρίο-Αντίρριο

----------


## MILTIADIS

[QUOTE=Trakman;236685]Σήμερα περνώντας το Ρίο-Αντίρριο
απο τις πιο εντυπωσιακες,για να μην πω η πιο εντυπωσιακη :Wink: ,που εχω δει εδω μεσα!! :Surprised: με αυτη τη φωτο ξεδιπλωνεται ολο το φωτογραφικο σου ταλεντο!!οπως ειπε και ο natsios κρατα τα δικαιωματα τρακμαν!

----------


## DimitrisT

Επειδή στην γκάλερι τα εμφανίζει με σύμβολα :Confused:  , μεταφέρω εδώ το σχόλιο.
Τέλεια λήψη ,φανταστική μπράβο Γιώργο.Να σαι καλά

----------


## sea world

Καλά τα σχόλια παιδιά για την-ομολογουμένως-ωραία φωτογραφία του φίλου Trakman, αλλά χάσαμε την ουσία!
Οτι το πλοίο ταξιδεύει πλέον για λογαριασμό της ΑΝΕΚ, Πάτρα-Ανκώνα! Οπότε σιγα-σιγά η ΑΝΕΚ εισχωρεί δυναμικά και στα ΡΟ/ΡΟ της εταιρείας!!! :Sad:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Καλά τα σχόλια παιδιά για την-ομολογουμένως-ωραία φωτογραφία του φίλου Trakman, αλλά χάσαμε την ουσία!
> Οτι το πλοίο ταξιδεύει πλέον για λογαριασμό της ΑΝΕΚ, Πάτρα-Ανκώνα! Οπότε σιγα-σιγά η ΑΝΕΚ εισχωρεί δυναμικά και στα ΡΟ/ΡΟ της εταιρείας!!!


πραγματι,το ακουσα κ εγω αυτο..αλλα προς τι αυτη η ενεργεια :Confused: η κινηση προς ιταλια ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως μειωμενη κατα πολυ...μηπως θα ερθει κατα κρητη μερια κανενας ολυμπιονικης και παει να τον αντικαταστησει η'μηπως η ΑΝΕΚ πειραματιζεται προκειμενου στη γραμμη αυτη στο μελλον να δρομολογησει μονο ρο/ρο οπως μερικοι αλλοι.. :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> ...το πλοίο ταξιδεύει πλέον για λογαριασμό της ΑΝΕΚ, Πάτρα-Ανκώνα...


Πράγματι, εδώ στην Αγκώνα 7/8/09

----------


## Naias II

Επιβλητική φωτο. Τελικά τα χρώματα της Hellenic σε όποιο πλοίο και να τα δούμε τους πηγαίνουν γάντι και πιστεύω κατά ένα περιέργο τρόπο τα αναδεικνύουν.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Πράγματι, εδώ στην Αγκώνα 7/8/09


 τρακμαν αυτο το πλοιο σου ανηκει!! :Smile:  :Razz: φωτογραφικα εννοω! :Wink:

----------


## sea world

TELOS TO PLOIO APO PATRA-ANGKWNA!!
DEYTERA-TRITH, KSANA STO NEO MOLO DRAPETSWNAS KAI SYZHTIETAI H NAYLWSH TOY GIA NOTIA....!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα στον νεό μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

helleniccarrier.JPG

helleniccarrier2.JPG

----------


## vinman

*...μία χθεσινή αλλά δυστυχώς πολύ μακρινή φωτογραφία και με αρκετά κακή ποιότητα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80534

----------


## Thanasis89

Μια πιο κοντινή μέσα από το Ιεράπετρα Λ. Για τον Απόστολο, τον Φώτη και τον Μάνο.

DSC04555.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ειχε πάει ναυλωμένο ταξίδι??? Κρίμα που τέτοια βαπόρια ειναι εκτός υπηρεσίας, απορώ γιατι δέν τους βρίσκουν ένα ναυλο στο εξωτερικό. Εδώ δουλεύουν άλλα και άλλα χαρβαλα...

----------


## Thanasis89

Την στιγμή που το φωτογράφιζα Απόστολε κατευθυνόταν προς Δραπετσώνα. Θέλω να πω δηλαδή πως δεν ήταν δεμένο στη ράδα. Οπότε κάπου μπορεί να πήγε...  :Wink: 

Πάντως κάτι άκυρο. Η ΑΝΕΚ διαχειρίζεται μερικά εκ των πλοίων του Αγαπητού. Καλά μέχρι εδώ ; Ενώ θα μπορούσε να δρομολογήσει τα δύο Ro-Ro της Hellenic κάθεται και τρέχει από εδώ και από εκεί με τον Αρχάγγελο. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι κατανάλωση έχει το καράβι, αλλά το γκαράζ του είναι κλάσεις πιο άνετο στην φόρτωση από αυτό του Αρχάγγελλου. Τώρα εκείνοι ξέρουν καλύτερα !

----------


## vinman

> Ειχε πάει ναυλωμένο ταξίδι??? Κρίμα που τέτοια βαπόρια ειναι εκτός υπηρεσίας, απορώ γιατι δέν τους βρίσκουν ένα ναυλο στο εξωτερικό. Εδώ δουλεύουν άλλα και άλλα χαρβαλα...


...επειδή περιμένοντας στην πειραική να φανεί το Ιεράπετρα έβλεπα για παραπάνω απο τρία τέταρτα το Carrier να κάνει κύκλους στην ράδα μέχρι που μετά τις 17.40 άρχισε να κατευθύνεται προς την Δραπετσώνα..

----------


## Apostolos

Τα μείον των πλοίων αυτών:
1. Χαμηλά γκαράζ
2. Ο πρυμνιός καταπέλτης δεν ειναι λειτουργικός λόγο του ύψους του κυριώς ντέκ, μένεις με τον πρύμα-πλάγια που μόνο για ακτοπλοϊα δέν κάνει
3. Μονοπρόπελο, μπαταριστή μηχανή (κυριώτερο)

Τα πλοία αυτά ειναι άριστα για εξωτερικό και μονο...

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ Απόστολε ! Όλες οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες μου διέφευγαν...  :Wink:

----------


## tolis milos

Το πλοιο ετιμαζεται για το τελευταιο του ταξιδι.........  :Sad:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Το πλοιο ετιμαζεται για το τελευταιο του ταξιδι.........


 Θα πάει για σκράπ...???

----------


## tolis milos

Ναι για σκραπ ετοιμαζεται.

----------


## Amorgos66

...σημερα Σαββατο 13-3-2010 ταξιδευοντας προς Πειραια το εντοπισα να κινειται μπροστα στον Σαιν Τζιορτζιο...
,,,φτάνω σπίτι και βλέπω στο  ΑΙΣ  ταχυτητα 17 κνοτς και προορισμο Νοβοροσισκ....
Το φωτογραφισα για τελευταια φορα...???
Εχει.... σκραπατζιδικα εκει...???
...ή ναυλωθηκε για καποια μεταφορα...???
Ευχομαι να συμβαίνει το τελευταιο....

----------


## Leo

Φυσικά και ναυλώθηκε γα κάποια μεταφορά, δεν έχει σκραπατζίδικα εκεί, χαλάρωσε....  :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis milos

Χθες το απογευμα ειδα εναν φιλο στο ΝΜΔ και μου ειπε οτι παει πληρωμα στο πλοιο γιατι παει για σκραπ!

----------


## Leo

> Χθες το απογευμα ειδα εναν φιλο στο ΝΜΔ και μου ειπε οτι παει πληρωμα στο πλοιο γιατι παει για σκραπ!


Στο Νοβοροσίσκ με 17 μίλια? Λίγο παράξενο το βρίσκω, αλλά για αν το λές κάτι ξέρεις...

----------


## tolis milos

Τι να σου πω ετσι μου ειπε. Τωρα απλα βλεπουμε τι θα κανει!

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως είπε ο Leo δεν έχει σκραπατζίδικα. Από μια μικρή αναζήτηση στο internet δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό με διάλυση πλοίου. Οπότε... Μάλλον ναυλώθηκε το "παιδί"...  :Wink: 
Αν κάνω λάθος συγχωρέστε με...

----------


## Apostolos

Ισως απλα παει να παρει φορτίο για Ινδίες μερια να γλυτωσει τα καναλιατικα. Αν συμβει κριμα γιατι ειναι πολυ συμπαθητικο πλοιο...

----------


## tolis milos

Μαλλον  αυτο που ειπε ο φιλος Αποστολος γιατι αν δεν κανω λαθος ειπε το παλικαρι που ειδα οτι θα ειναι για κανενα μηνα μεσα!

----------


## MARGARITIS24

το πλοιο βρηκε ναυλο στην ρωσια οπου κ παει τωρα κ μετα  τιτλοι τελους για το πλοιο...

----------


## Sea Jet 2

κριμα... πολυ κριμα...

----------


## babis nic

ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΘΕΙ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ-ΙΤΑΛΙΑ. ΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΨΗΝ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΙΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ:cry:

----------


## Amorgos66

...εδω ειναι η τελευταια ίσως φωτο του πλοιου στον Βοσπορο,επιστρέφοντας στο Αιγαιο ,με γραμμη για Σουεζ......




http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/sho...mmsi=239639000

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο ηδη βρισκεται στον Ινδικο Ωκεανο με πορεια Aliaga αφου εκτελεσε το τελευταιο του δρομολογιο. Πλεον ειναι ιστορια...

----------


## xidianakis

παει κι αυτο.......

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Γιατί ρε παιδιά το στείλανε για scrap?

----------


## xidianakis

αφου δεν ειχε καθολου δρομο.... αν προσεξεις και το ais πηγαινε με 9-10 κομβους..... τωρα για καταναλωση καυσιμου δεν γνωριζω...

----------


## Amorgos66

> αφου δεν ειχε καθολου δρομο.... αν προσεξεις και το ais πηγαινε με 9-10 κομβους..... τωρα για καταναλωση καυσιμου δεν γνωριζω...


 ....δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως.....ακόμα και στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι
στο Νοβοροσισκ πηγε και γυρισε με 17-17.5 κόμβους....
...απλα απο οτι ειπωθηκε και παραπάνω....ήταν ώρα για σπέσιαλ σερβέιγ...
το οποιο η εταιρία εκρινε ότι ήταν ασύμφορο.....

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως γνωριζουμε την τιμη πωλησης του για σκραπ?

----------


## Apostolos

Πρέπει να μην ξεπερνά τα 2 μύρια δολλάρια...

----------


## xidianakis

> Πρέπει να μην ξεπερνά τα 2 μύρια δολλάρια...


και παλι κριμα..... για τοσο λιγα χρηματα εχασαν ενα ολοκληρο πλοιο.....

----------


## Rocinante

Το τελευταιο σημα σημερα. Ετσι για την ιστορια.

----------


## xidianakis

παντως και σαν σκαρι για ρο ρο μου αρεσε.....

----------


## Ellinis

O φίλος Neil Burns βρέθηκε στην Πόλη πριν λίγες εβδομάδες και μου έδωσε το ok να ανεβάσω μερικές πόζες του καραβιού από το τελευταίο του εμπορικό ταξίδι...

με φόντο ένα μιναρέ
HELLENIC CARRIER 18032010 (8).jpg

και περνώντας κάτω από τη γέφυρα που ενώνει ευρώπη και ασία.
HELLENIC CARRIER 18032010 (11).jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...εμαθε καποιος τι μετεφερε στο τελευταιο ταξιδι...????

----------


## Ellinis

Για πάρε μάτι... για ρωσικά στρατιωτικά φορτηγά μου φαίνονται. Το που τα παρέδωσε δεν ξέρω. Ίσως και στην Ινδία που κάνει αγορές οπλισμού από τη Ρωσία.

carrie1.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Για πάρε μάτι... για ρωσικά στρατιωτικά φορτηγά μου φαίνονται. Το που τα παρέδωσε δεν ξέρω. Ίσως και στην Ινδία που κάνει αγορές οπλισμού από τη Ρωσία.
> 
> carrie1.jpg


 Ενδιαφερον. Πολυ ενδιαφερον μιας και ξερω οτι ο προορισμος του πλοιου δεν ηταν η Ινδια αλλα το Port Sudan.
Μαλιστα γνωριζω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες μουρμουρες για τη σταση της Ρωσιας στο θεμα του εμφυλιου στο Σουδαν...

----------


## Leo

> Ενδιαφερον. Πολυ ενδιαφερον μιας και ξερω οτι ο προορισμος του πλοιου δεν ηταν η Ινδια αλλα το Port Sudan.
> Μαλιστα γνωριζω οτι υπαρχουν πολλες μουρμουρες για τη σταση της Ρωσιας στο θεμα του εμφυλιου στο Σουδαν...



Business is business, αυτό είναι γνωστό τοις πάσει. Τα τερπνά και συμφέροντα........ τόσο για την εταιρεία, να βγάλει τα έξοδα του καναλιού (Συέζ) μέχρι την Ινδία, όσο και για την πολιτική της Ρωσίας για το είδος του φορτίου που φαίνεται, φαντάσου αυτό που δεν φαίνεται... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Amorgos66

...μήπως ανακαλύψαμε  κυκλωμα εμποριας όπλων και πυρομαχικών...!!!:twisted: 
Ουτε η CIA,δεν θα χει τέτοιες πληροφορίες....

----------


## Rocinante

Να σας ενημερωσω, οχι βεβαια οτι εχει και μεγαλη αξια οτι το ais του πλοιου ειναι ακομα ανοιχτο ενω ηδη εχει παρει θεση εξω απο το alang...

----------


## Apostolos

Όποιος ξέρει το light ship weight ας κανει τον πολλαπλασιασμό επι 430$ ο τόνος να βγάλουμε τιμή πώλησης του scrap

----------


## Thanasis89

Στρογγυλά 1.464.000 $ ! Ελπίζω μόνο να μην κάνω λάθος !

----------


## Natsios

Συμφωνα με ένα S&P report, lightship 6150 και οπως λες σωστα Αποστολε τιμή US$ 430/mt lwt άρα τιμή πώλησης περιπου 2,644.500

----------


## Thanasis89

Από την στιγμή που το έγραψα είχα μια αμφιβολία. Ζητώ συγγνώμη λοιπόν για την παραπληροφόρηση.  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Apostolos

> Συμφωνα με ένα S&P report, lightship 6150 και οπως λες σωστα Αποστολε τιμή US$ 430/mt lwt άρα τιμή πώλησης περιπου 2,644.500


Αρκετα καλά μπορώ να πώ! με τα χρήματα αυτά αγοράζουν Ro/Ro 15ετίας με τις τιμές που έχουν πέσει τελευταία!

----------


## a.molos

cielo trailer.jpgAς θυμηθουμε και το αδελφάκι του,  Cielo Τrailer, κατά τη διέλευση του απο το Ριο-Αντίριο, τότε που εκτελούσαν εναλλάξ τη γραμμή της Ιταλίας με αφετηρία την Κόρινθο.

----------

